# Thursday at Memory Lane



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 28, 2022)

This is last day I’m here


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 28, 2022)

More


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 28, 2022)

More


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 28, 2022)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2022)

Outstanding!
Nice job, @schwinnguyinohio 
Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2022)

Any faded blue Mc Cauley 9 hole carriers with bookstrap slots out there? Please keep an eye out.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 28, 2022)

HOW MUCH  FOR THE GOLD SCHWINN EXERCISE BIKE 🤓🤓🤓


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Who's selling that  blue Chicyco ?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 28, 2022)

Man do I wish I was there. Thanks for great pic's.


----------



## stezell (Apr 28, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Any faded blue Mc Cauley 9 hole carriers out there? Please keep an eye out.
> 
> View attachment 1615404



I've got a crusty chrome one Mike. 

Sean


----------



## Nashman (Apr 28, 2022)

Thanks again RIGHT ON RON!!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 28, 2022)

*Sure do wish I could reach through this screen with a wade of ca$h,,Keep those photos comin Please ,,
*


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2022)

So were any of the rare big money original paint ballooner bikes actually for sale or are they all "display only" or presold as always? Seems like other than that, it's a stingray/middleweight swap. Asking for a friend. 🤣😂


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 28, 2022)

A lot of Nice bikes I see there … 👍🇺🇸


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 28, 2022)

i had one of my bike dealers snatch one up for me... bucket list bike......😍🥰😍🥰


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2022)

probably a few dupes here...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## rdavisonsr (Apr 28, 2022)

Interested in the Black and cream CWC girls supreme ,anyone know if it sold?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2022)

rdavisonsr said:


> Interested in the Black and cream CWC girls supreme ,anyone know if it sold?



Sold


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2022)

rdavisonsr said:


> Interested in the Black and cream CWC girls supreme ,anyone know if it sold?



Presold. It was listed here for sale.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Presold. It was listed here for sale.



Are you sure you're not thinking of the green one? This one sold today. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of the green one? This one sold today. V/r Shawn





charnleybob said:


> View attachment 1604638
> Thinking about moving these.
> Enough interest ($$$) and I could bring them.
> Also would consider shipping them, to non-attendees.
> ...






charnleybob said:


> Girl's bike is sold now.
> 
> Girl's bike is sold now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2022)

Then it sold again!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 28, 2022)

Fun day!


----------



## dasberger (Apr 28, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> i had one of my bike dealers snatch one up for me... bucket list bike......😍🥰😍🥰



You gotta watch those dealers...  First it's a nice stem, maybe a set of bars or a saddle...  Next thing you know you're mainlining prewar Schwinn. 🤣

Thanks for the pics everyone! Some very nice  steel on display up there... and the parts, man the parts


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 28, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> i had one of my bike dealers snatch one up for me... bucket list bike......😍🥰😍🥰



I got a nice one on the way also 😍😍


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 28, 2022)

WHAT,S UP WITH THE BLUE & RED SCHWINN MOTORBIKES FOR SALE ?????


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 28, 2022)

Not for sale! The blue canti had some faux work done to it- was 11k I think/ sold tho


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 28, 2022)

That 36 blue was KILLER huh?


----------



## Nashman (Apr 28, 2022)

Thanks for all the great pictures!!  I'm glad everyone seems to be having fun!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 28, 2022)

Damn apple green..


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 28, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> Damn apple green..
> 
> View attachment 1615666



I THINK THE TANK HAD BEEN REPAINTED AT SOME POINT...


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 28, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Then it sold again!



You and I bid on that gals surpreme bike years ago.  I sold it to Bob.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 29, 2022)

Found this laying around 




Had to take it home


----------



## stezell (Apr 29, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Fun day!
> 
> View attachment 1615624
> 
> ...



I don't think you could have gotten a better picture of me Brant.


----------



## higgens (Apr 29, 2022)

The pic of those skylark fenders got me jones’n 🥰😋


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 29, 2022)

Thank you for the presentation


----------



## ADReese (Apr 29, 2022)

Does anyone happen to know what the asking price was on that sweet 41 tan/brown Cadillac?


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 29, 2022)

$2600. It’s set up right next to me.


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 29, 2022)

How about that blue Chicyco ? Did that sell ?


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2022)

For sale or display?, how much?


----------



## Eric Rosa (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 30, 2022)

That was one of the best acquisitions of the show!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 30, 2022)

Plus, his dad Chuck basically made the rest of the best acquisitions!  😝


----------



## Eric Rosa (Apr 30, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Plus, his dad Chuck basically made the rest of the best acquisitions!  😝



We make a good team!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> For sale or display?, how much?View attachment 1616464



Asking $10k--pretty sure this would be a cash deal, in person, no shipping. V/r Shawn


----------

